# Jessenius Faculty of medicine 2008/2009, Martin Slovakia



## andrehs (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey,

Just got accepted to Jessenius faculty of Medicine in Slovakia. Anyone else here from the forum going there this year? Get in touch


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

congratulations!

ive heard about this school, because a few of my friends attend the medicine faculty in bratislava.


----------



## DoctorD (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi Andrehs,
I have one year left of high school and I am sure that I want to go to med school but not yet sure where. I am considering Jessenius as I have heard nothing but praise about this school. Could you give me some insight on what you think about the school? How is the level of English? Are the teachers friendly? Is the school of good standard? 
A reply would be greatly appreciated


----------



## anonymous23 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi guys! if you are going to apply for medical school in Slovakia then I recommend you the one in Kosice, Pavol jozef safarik. 
I am currently studying at Jessenius faculty of medicine and I can tell you that it keeps a high quality education but it lacks of lots of other things.
One important thing is that respect and communication between students and teachers/professors are rare to non existing...and the material for each subject is much limited or old...


----------



## Peter (Mar 14, 2016)

DoctorD said:


> Hi Andrehs,
> I have one year left of high school and I am sure that I want to go to med school but not yet sure where. I am considering Jessenius as I have heard nothing but praise about this school. Could you give me some insight on what you think about the school? How is the level of English? Are the teachers friendly? Is the school of good standard?
> A reply would be greatly appreciated


Hello DoctorD,
I can confirm, Jessenius Faculty of Medicine of Commenius University is investing a lot of money and effort to make their teaching and facilities more modern and student oriented. Most of students are from Norway and Iceland, but in total there are people from 40 countries. Faculty of Martin is the best according to ARRA, which is objective comparison of quality of universities in Slovakia.
Let me know if you need more info or help.


----------

